# Meriwether Hunt Club Looking for Members



## dwrahc (Feb 28, 2007)

We are looking for 5 or 6 new members for the 2008/2009 season. Club runs with 30 members. The dues are $850.00 a year with amenities(Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water). Sorry all camper spots are taken. We have 1200 acres with foodplots. Family oriented club. Pin board used with equal access to all property.  If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-720-1135 please leave a message if no answer. 
Or 
DWRAHC@windstream.net


----------



## jones (Mar 3, 2007)

*rock acres*

can i have inland to myself?


----------



## scooterpop (Mar 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## jjmidget (Mar 4, 2007)

I would like to know location in Meriwether and how much of the 1200 acres is actually huntable. I hate to sound negative but that is a lot of hunters for 1200 acres. Is that so that you can keep the price down? I am still interested in the property but just had a few questions.


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 6, 2007)

Inland goes for about $2000 a year, no problem it is yours.  That deer looks like you poached it off of inland.


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 6, 2007)

jjmidget said:


> I would like to know location in Meriwether and how much of the 1200 acres is actually huntable. I hate to sound negative but that is a lot of hunters for 1200 acres. Is that so that you can keep the price down? I am still interested in the property but just had a few questions.



Almost all of the 1200 is huntable.  We are just outside of Greenville. Yes trying to keep the price down.


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Saturday March 10*

I will be at the property this Saturday March 10 showing the property.  I should be at the property by 10:00am.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Bump*

^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## flusher (Mar 9, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 12, 2007)

*A few spots left*

The two that came down this Saturday joined right up.  We still have a few openings left.


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 15, 2007)

>>>


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 21, 2007)

Five openings Remain Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Hunter751 (Mar 23, 2007)

Great place to hunt!!!!


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 1, 2007)

Back in town and ready to fill the last 4 spots.  Get in touch if interested.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 5, 2007)

*bump*

TTT


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 9, 2007)

>>>


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 13, 2007)

Only 5 spots available.


----------



## beerickson (Apr 18, 2007)

interested could u email me the rules.


----------



## beerickson (Apr 18, 2007)

beerickson@lovett.org


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 30, 2007)

>>>


----------



## dwrahc (May 1, 2007)

The club has two tracts, main property is off old durand road and the other tract is right off of 27 just north of greenville.


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 11, 2007)

*Bump*

TTT


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 20, 2007)

*Top*

^ ^ ^


----------



## dwrahc (May 25, 2007)

*saturday, june 2nd*

will be at the club showing the property to fill the final 4 spots. contact David Wooten at 770-720-1135 if interested


----------



## dwrahc (May 29, 2007)

*Showing Club on Saturday June 2*

I will be showing the club to fill the final 4 spots on Saturday, June 2.  Please call David Wooten at 770-720-1135 if interested in seeing the club.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Bump*

TTT


----------



## dwrahc (Jun 8, 2007)

>>>


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Bump*

TTT


----------



## Hunter751 (Jun 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jblakehunter (Jul 4, 2007)

Any spots still available? Also, email is jblake7185@aol.com, could you send me the rules of the club and any info you have on the club and property please? Thanks!


----------



## dwrahc (Aug 5, 2007)

*2 openings now available*

I have two openings that have become available.  I have a work detail scheduled for August 18 and will be available for showing the property.  Please call David at 770-720-1135 or email at DWRAHC@windstream.net.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Bump*

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Possible openings for the 08-09 Season*

We may have openings for th 08 season.  We are having a club meeting on on Jan 19th.

Deerhunter75


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 10, 2008)

is your lease $20.00 an acre! 30 members @ 800 each. or does some of that money go to plots and club maintenance? got any pics of deer from previous years. thanks


----------



## a387673 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Meriwether*

Any openings for 08?


----------



## Clint Shook (Feb 19, 2008)

any update on openings?


----------



## jimmy jones (Mar 4, 2008)

*Membership*

My Name Is Jimmy Jones And I Am Looking For A Good And A Safe Hunting Club To Join For The 08 Season

I Am 64 Years Old A Baptist Minister  Married And I Love To Hunt And Fish Contact Me If You Have An Opening And Let Me Know What The Dues Is.


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes I have a few openings and the dues are $850.  I will be showing the property to some other potential members this Saturday March 8 2008 at 9:00.


----------



## emmett collins (Mar 4, 2008)

*Lease*

You guys that need a place to hunt better jump on this,I know these guys and they do it right. Most club dues now are in excess of 1000.00-1200.00


----------



## Mudslide slim (Mar 6, 2008)

I've Only Heard great things about this Club! ttt


----------

